# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  405 - Le verbe HTTP utilis pour accder  cette page n'est pas autoris.

## Shelhyan

Bonjour  tous, 

Je souhaite ajouter la possibilit d'upload des PDF dans un rpertoire virtuel sur mon serveur, mais quoi que je fasse je reoi la mme erreur : 

405 - Le verbe HTTP utilis pour accder  cette page n'est pas autoris.
La page que vous recherchez ne peut pas tre affiche, car une mthode incorrecte (verbe HTTP) a t utilise pour y accder.

J'ai tent tous les rglages possibles sur le Gestionnaire des services Internet, supprimer WebDav, installer WebDav, rgler les Mappages de gestionnaires, autoriser les verbes, enfin j'ai vraiment tent plein de choses qui n'ont pas fonctionnes.

Mon code est bon, car lorsque j'envoi les documents sur un autre serveur (qui ne m'appartiens pas), cela fonctionne je retrouve bien mes documents.

Sauriez-vous m'aider ? Ou me proposer des possibles solutions ?

Merci d'avance et belle journe

----------


## KyoshiroKensei

Bonjour,

Quel verbe utilisez vous?

----------

